# moved in with someone i met on SAS!



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

So i moved in with Meghan who used to come on sas chat alot, and another saser named mechanicalweiner, who came in chat a few times but wasnt here too long . united we fight sa as a team! yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, congratulations!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

woo that's awesome, must be a constant laugh with meg in the house xD


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woah woah woah that's awesome!

Congrats!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

woah, huge step, well done!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wait, does this mean I've never going to get to run away with AJ?


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a Canadian conspiracy for world domination...don't let Meg and AJ fool you...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

so who is paying the rent and who is buying the groceries?


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats! Tell her I said:

Meghan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She'll get it


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

When I read this title I knew it was you AJ!  Congrats!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## DyingInTheOutside (Sep 26, 2010)

Grats AJ, sounds like fun! I hope you remember how to put down the toilet seat when you're done


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

thank you thank you to all who congratulated me

yes it is ospi

perfectionist, you know we'll end up together eventually 

Ryan, shhhhhhh

mrfixit , we all pay our share

shychick, of course it was 

Dyingintheoutside, meg ninja kicks me acros the room if i dont

sda, I told her, she should be posting soon,
and then me and her can cuss each other out on here while sitting beside each other at the dinner table


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

sda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! long time whats up ???????


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> So i moved in with Meghan who used to come on sas chat alot, and another saser named mechanicalweiner, who came in chat a few times but wasnt here too long . united we fight sa as a team! yay


Cool dude, how is it working out so fare?


----------



## KindMan (Aug 23, 2010)

I remember seeing this guy in chat saying it wasnt going so good...


----------



## maclasch (Jan 9, 2009)

What a great accomplishment! I wish everyone of ya well.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

hey...that's cool!


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Yay congrats! We are taking over the world as a team lol!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

lonely badger said:


> Cool dude, how is it working out so fare?





KindMan said:


> I remember seeing this guy in chat saying it wasnt going so good...


oh, lol, at the time i was home alone and bored off my ***. the problem with meghan and dani is they're so much fun that when they're not here i get bored as hell. 
i just had to get used to this being my home and become comfy here, so its freakin awesome now! its like being on sas but its real life, we all understand each other and support one another.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

_AJ_ said:


> oh, lol, at the time i was home alone and bored off my ***. the problem with meghan and dani is they're so much fun that when they're not here i get bored as hell.
> i just had to get used to this being my home and become comfy here, so its freakin awesome now! its like being on sas but its real life, we all understand each other and support one another.


I've seen you guys in tiny (I go by beemer in there) .. looks like you guys have fun!!


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

i know i told you already but that da bomb


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

dude thats pretty freekin awesome, good on ya'll


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Constant house partays/company and a stream of social and emotional support from one another on a day-to-day basis?? Sounds too good to be true.

This is interesting though, and a great idea...

Good on you all, you know who I am of course (that crazy aussie guy yes)

Congrats and hope all works out well.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

oh wow, thats awesome you got to meet up with some people from here and live with them


----------

